# Service Departments



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello,

I have been repairing amps for around 5 years now but have only started doing it over the last 4 months professionally. I have found that dealing with some manufacturers service departments is a lot easier than others. The big guys like Fender, Marshall, Peavey and Canada's own Traynor is very easy. There is an e-mail to send questions two and real people in Repairs or Engineering get back to you.

The boutique guys and foreign companies are a lot harder. There tends to be no direct e-mail address to contact anyone and a lot of the time they won't provide schematics or direct you to their authorized service centers.

How do you guys that fix amps go about getting schematics or service manuals? Do you even use them or troubleshoot to your best knowledge of the amp?

Thanks,

David Cole


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

After doing this gig for about 20 years, I've found most problems with basic tube amps can be solved as the rules between them are all the same. Where the challenges start is with amps incorporating digital effects and complex multi channel platforms. These type amps can have more discreet problems that without a schematic can be a real PITA. 
In my area, I seem to be the sucker for punishment as I will accept work that most avoid....great when you solve it, not so when you can't or can't get service assistance from the manufacturer.....also known as money losers for me.
Recently, I've finally resolved myself to the fact that some stuff is not economical to attempt to repair for both the customer or me. Sounds defeatist but in reality, far more efficient and profitable in the long run....it's surprising when customers thank you for your honesty when you explain why you can't repair something.



dcole said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been repairing amps for around 5 years now but have only started doing it over the last 4 months professionally. I have found that dealing with some manufacturers service departments is a lot easier than others. The big guys like Fender, Marshall, Peavey and Canada's own Traynor is very easy. There is an e-mail to send questions two and real people in Repairs or Engineering get back to you.
> 
> ...


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

That seems like a reasonable thing to do. I had to do it with a customer recently who wanted to have a multi-channel amp sorted out before buying it. I told him up front it may take more work than its worth and I think he appreciated my honesty.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

There are definitely some pieces of gear I won't touch. Mostly though that is stereo equipment as opposed to music gear. There are some manufacturers that will only deal with authorized service depots (usually an old boys club) and some that want to repair everything themselves. When I can't get information from the manufacturer google is your best friend.
Parts are more of a problem than information though. A lot of the digital stuff can't be repaired at the board level, so replacement is the only course of action. This is where a cooperative manufacturer is important. 
As for schematics, I probably only use one 10% of the time, and usually when I can't identify a part due to damage. After doing repairs for 20+ years you get know these things.
Also important is the dealers and distributors know you. I get stuff nobody else can (stereo gear again) because the manufacturers know me.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

dtsaudio said:


> As for schematics, I probably only use one 10% of the time, and usually when I can't identify a part due to damage. After doing repairs for 20+ years you get know these things.


Are you speaking of physical damage here like popped caps?


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Popped caps, burnt resistors that kind of thing. I have a very expensive stereo amp right now that looks like a bomb went off inside it. Need a schematic to fix that one unless the manufacturer will supply a new board.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

To make our jobs even worse, there's nothing like SMT to further compound problems! 
I have an EV ZXA-1 monitor that belongs to me and am trying to repair. It has an intermittent crackling sound that's located somewhere before the master....WELL it's all SMT so you can imagine how far I've gotten...plus EV refuses to help in any way.....Sigh....


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Helps them have you purchase a new mixer, though unlikely from them.


----------

